# Aussie Girls - Oils



## Relle (Sep 13, 2011)

Here are some oils on special this week from the supermarkets.

Franklins - Lupi EVOO 4 litres $19.99
Woolies -Moro - EVOO 4 litres for $20.
Coles - Crisco Veg oil 4 litres for $10. Not sure whats in this one.

I got a bargain at the local fruit shop - 4 litres pomace $8.99, I wanted to get the whole pallet. I'm going back to get rabbit food Thursday so will get some more. Now all I have  to do is work out where to store it  :shock: .


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you Relle.  :wink:


----------



## KylieO (Sep 14, 2011)

lol at get the pallet!  awesome price for pomace


----------



## dOttY (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought the 'Always Fresh' brand of OO at Woolies for half price last week.  $4.87 for a litre.  Got a coupla bottles.

Thanks for letting us know Relle


----------



## Relle (Oct 4, 2011)

Oil on special this week at Woolies and Coles.
Same brand different price.

Moro 4 litre EVOO - Woolies -2 for $35 Approx $4.40 litre
                             Coles - 2 for $40               $5.00 litre


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 4, 2011)

Two for $35 is excellent.    I bought the 4 litre Red Island Australian EVOO at Safeway on Sunday for $20. I try to buy Aussie when I can for obvious reasons but I do like using the Moro as well.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 5, 2011)

That is the cheapest I have seen Morro for in years I am going to stock up tomorrow...............LOL can just the the checkout operator wondering what the heck I will do with sooooo much oil!!!!


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Same prob here, an embarressing load of oil at the checkout  

I really like the Carbonell in the white tin. Its pretty much $20/4ltrs all year round.
If your looking for a VERY LIGHT olive oil, say for white soap. This one is good. Its almost like water its so light.

Always on the hunt waiting for ricebran to come on special too if anyone sees that.


----------



## Relle (Oct 6, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> That is the cheapest I have seen Morro for in years I am going to stock up tomorrow...............LOL can just the the checkout operator wondering what the heck I will do with sooooo much oil!!!![/quote
> 
> Tell her you'll eventually be bathing in it   ,thats not lying.
> 
> I went and was looking for lye in Coles the other week and the girl told me it was in the baking aisle - Mmmm, must remember to make a cake with it. :shock:


----------



## Relle (Oct 6, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> Same prob here, an embarressing load of oil at the checkout
> 
> I really like the Carbonell in the white tin. Its pretty much $20/4ltrs all year round.
> If your looking for a VERY LIGHT olive oil, say for white soap. This one is good. Its almost like water its so light.
> ...



You can call me the oil hunter  :wink:  - will keep my eye out.


----------



## AussieSoaper (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw Ricebran on sale at Woolworths last week when I was with Mum.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanx aussiesoaper, I got 3 tins last week but regret not getting more.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought 4 tins of the 2 for $35 olive oil today. That will keep me going for a bit.  :wink:


----------



## Relle (Oct 7, 2011)

The EVOO in Aldi is $17.99 all the time. Thats cheap.


----------



## Relle (Oct 12, 2011)

I think Coles has Crisco on special this week - 4 litres for $10 and Woolies has Mechanix lye for $3.50.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 12, 2011)

What is in Crisco please Relle? :wink:


----------



## Crafty Rose (Oct 12, 2011)

I got some avacado oil from coles to try.  I think it was about $6.80 for 250ml on special.  Says it is pure avo oil.  Cheaper than the soap places online, bought it just to try out.


----------



## Relle (Oct 12, 2011)

I think its a vege oil. A mix of canola and soy bean oil.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Oct 15, 2011)

Not sure if you guys have ever seen it but I found some coconut oil in IGA today.  It was in a jar on the shelves never to other oils.  And for $10.29 for a 300gram jar it stayed there.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 18, 2011)

Crafty Rose said:
			
		

> Not sure if you guys have ever seen it but I found some coconut oil in IGA today.  It was in a jar on the shelves never to other oils.  And for $10.29 for a 300gram jar it stayed there.



I should think so. Wow, pricey.  :shock:


----------



## Crafty Rose (Oct 25, 2011)

I have read through a lot of the old stuff but can see mention of them (bear in mind I have a newborn who thinks waking hourly early in the morning si fun so a little sleep deprived)

Has anyone used southern skies soap supplies? http://www.southernskiessoapsupplies.com.au/index.php

Although I find there info on freight confusing (see above).  

I have already bought stuff off one company I didnt think were that great, so want to make sure I don't my time with other crap ones.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 25, 2011)

Southern Soap Supplies must be fairly new as I've never heard of them before. Some of the prices are ok but others are too expensive or the quantities available are too small (100g Shea Butter). She has a good sense of humour judging by what I read. 

The main suppliers I order from are:

Escentials of Australia
https://www.escentialsofaustralia.com/

Heirloom Body Care
http://www.heirloombodycare.com.au/

Aussie Soap Supplies
http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/

I've ordered once from this company and really liked their service and the fact that they put Use By Dates on every bottle. Their prices keep going up though. 

Sydney Essential Oil Company
http://www.seoc.com.au/

There are other suppliers that I use for Fragrance Oils as well.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 26, 2011)

I was just thinking how great it would be if us aussies could put in this thread or have our own sticky thread (which would be easier ) and a short description of our experience/s  so each of us can better purchase our items. Being able to compare affordability/customer service/delivery sure would help me alot in what is important when ingredient shopping.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 26, 2011)

Woolworths/Safeway have 4 litre Rice Bran Oil for $10 (bugger bum poop - I paid $20 last week). Just make sure you keep it upright in the car as mine leant over a bit and there was some leakage from seal so I wonder if all seals are faulty, hence the price.  :wink:


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooo off to woolies to clean them out tomorrow....bawahahahaha :twisted:


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Wooopsies....thankyou Bubbles.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Girls, I buy my Lye at bunnings.....in the paint section they have a blue container and its 2 kilos...cost about $12


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 26, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Hey Girls, I buy my Lye at bunnings.....in the paint section they have a blue container and its 2 kilos...cost about $12



Thanks Traceyann. I'll have to go to my Bunnings and have another look. Last time they only had the Mechanix brand and it was more expensive than buying the 500g pots from the supermarket.


----------



## nurse_75 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got rice bran oil at woolies today for $9.99... wasnt sure if it was used in soaping and came back here to do a search! Might have to go back and get more


----------



## Relle (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Jenny, I'm nearly out and was hoping it would come on special soon. 

Thanks Trace, will have to work out the costing on that as apposed to the Mechanics one.


----------



## Relle (Oct 29, 2011)

Woohoo, got my RB oil from Woolies, will have to go back and get another as I was walking and could only carry one.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 29, 2011)

You'll have to go today as I think it finishes soon. I was looking at them yesterday and debating whether to get another but I once bought a 20 litre container and have only just finished it, which took about 2 years so I've learned not to overdo it.  :wink:


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 8, 2011)

I got VOO from Coles today $15 for 4 litres.

Its branded Cobram Basics Australian Virgin Olive Oil.

Where do you all get your castor oil from? Except for the exorbitantly priced chemist I cant seem to find any up here.

Sharna


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 8, 2011)

I buy my olive oil from esscentials of Australia or Aussie soap supplies


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Traceyann, i am just about to put in an order from Escentuals. The postage is a killer though. My smallish order is close to $30 postage and i would rather spend that on more soaping supplies. I am having a hard time finding suppliers up here. I am soaping quite meagrely as it is due to hobby budget and difficulty sourcing oils.


----------



## cinta (Nov 8, 2011)

Woolworths/Safeway have 4lt Moro olive oil 2 for $40 from today (09/11/11).


----------



## cinta (Nov 8, 2011)

I know it's not an oil, but Big W have Abode brand stick blenders (plastic) for $10 - ONE DAY ONLY, Saturday 12th November.

For Melbourne soapers, Coles in Burwood East & Eden Rise have Kambrook stick blenders (S/Steel) for $29 from 09/11/11 - 06/12/11, RRP $44.95.


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Cinta.

I got my stick blender from Coles for $15 (plastic) and it is going well so far. I might get one of those from Big W for a backup.

Castor oil?


----------



## Relle (Nov 9, 2011)

I get my castor from New Directions in Sydney or Heirloom, but pick mine up. 
Where in FNQ are you and we might be able to help ?


----------



## Relle (Nov 9, 2011)

cinta said:
			
		

> Woolworths/Safeway have 4lt Moro olive oil 2 for $40 from today (09/11/11).


Aldi OO is cheaper than that all year round if you have one near you.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 20, 2011)

To ask a silly question for euclytus oil in soaps, can you just use the double d stuff that you get at the shops and everyone has been using for donkeys years or does it need to be a specail essetial/fragance oil?


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 20, 2011)

Craftyrose - I have been wondering that also. I have a bottle at home that I use dilute and use for cleaning some messes etc. Thanks for asking this.. hope someone knowledgable chimes in.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 20, 2011)

I just used some, so I guess we will find out if it does something wrong.  I used it was some fragance oils and I can say I know was acceleration is.  Man went from the trace I put the oils in to a very thick trace in the time it took me to turn around and put dirties in the cean up bucket.  

By the time I got the cupcake tray I bought for "extras" I tried to play with the top and the silicone spatula could cut the surface.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 20, 2011)

You can use the "supermarket" eucalyptus oil as long as it's 100% pure. I've used Bosistos Euc. Oil and it was just fine.  :wink:


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 20, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> You can use the "supermarket" eucalyptus oil as long as it's 100% pure. I've used Bosistos Euc. Oil and it was just fine.  :wink:


Yep says pure and 100% on it so I am assuming it is 100% oil.  Will be interested to see how this soap turns out.


----------



## nurse_75 (Jan 4, 2012)

I got Cobram Australian VOO 4 litres today for $12.50 at Coles. Half price. It is quite a dark green, in a plastic bottle. Bought 2 bottles although I still haven't worked my way through all my OO from the last time I bought some on sale.


----------



## Rosiegirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for that Nurse.
Thats an excellent buy.


----------



## dOttY (Jan 19, 2012)

I have Eureka 100% Lavender oil and "Thursday Plantation" Tea Tree Oil Antiseptic 100% pure multipurpose liquid.  Active Ingredient: Melaleuca Oil 1ml/ml.     

I am assuming it is safe to use these?

Thanks


----------



## Relle (Jan 20, 2012)

Woolies have Rice Bran Oil on special this week at 4 litres for $12.99.

Dotty, I think its safe to use the above.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 9, 2012)

*Cheap SHea  Butter*

Hello Blossoms, 

Sydney Essential Oil Co. Have a special on (short expiry) Shea Nut Butter (Certified Organic) expiry date is June 2012. 50% discount so the price is $63.25 for 5kg. In addition, orders over $220 will receive a $50 discount and this is valid for this Easter Weekend until 9am Tuesday morning. Two free samples with each order too. 

I placed an order same time last year to get the $50 discount and was very happy with their products and service.  

http://www.seoc.com.au/


----------



## Relle (Apr 9, 2012)

Only just found this and its already to late. 10.45am Tuesday.  :cry:


----------



## pzy001 (May 8, 2012)

Hi all Aussies, 
Im new here and looking to connect in with the australian soapers- is there a general thread for aussie chit chat or anything like that? Reading through this one I'm glad to see everyone uses the Mechanix and supermarket OO. I hardly ever see Red Island on special, but OMG it makes such a nicer bar of soap IMO. Anyway, 'hi" and hope to see you around. 
Tab


----------



## Relle (May 9, 2012)

No there is no special section for Aussie chat, we just join in with everyone else all over the world. Sometimes like this section someone will start a thread to help people with supplies and such like or things us Aussies would like to know.
My sister and bil were in BH a couple of weeks ago, on there way from Coffs Harbour down south and over the Nullabor to WA, they're back in SA now. Long trip.


----------



## pzy001 (May 9, 2012)

Cool  Didn't want to be missing out if there was is all. BH tends to be a LOOONNGGG way from anywhere- though the internet makes sourcing things much easier. Our posties are very busy!


----------



## emeraldscent (Nov 12, 2012)

I stock up on olive oil in Aldi, $15.99 four litre tin.  Use Copha for coconut oil replacement works great 
Look at 'the organic witch' based in the USA but has got great oils and brilliant service.


----------



## Relle (Nov 12, 2012)

You can also buy pomace when on special at green grocers between $9 - $10 for 4 litres. Copha is great for a quick option but works out quite expensive when making a lot of soap and its not 100% CO, it has some soy bean oil in it.


----------

